# any mechanics? berlingo rear axle ggrrrrr



## bigslice (Feb 11, 2013)

a bush or something has gone and been told its a common fault and its a full rear axle required!!! any thoughts ive found a company that can send me a refurbished one which is better than standard as it has a permanent lube in it and they guarantee it for life


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 11, 2013)

Citroen, Peugeot and Renault are shocking for making complete assys with bushes either pressed in or as part of the assy.  nithjng more than a monkey making system IMO.
If you can get a part with sealed grease then I say go for it but be wary of the rubbef quality as no amount of grease will stop poor quality rubber deteriorating in the bush and leaving you at square one.


----------



## bigslice (Feb 11, 2013)

raging with french rubbish, always said i would never drive a french motor ggggggrrrrrrr.
looking at Â£450 just for the rear axle plus fitting. cud save Â£100 by just getting a normal one but the lubeed up one sounds brilliant


----------



## bigslice (Feb 11, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			Citroen, Peugeot and Renault are shocking for making complete assys with bushes either pressed in or as part of the assy.  nithjng more than a monkey making system IMO.
If you can get a part with sealed grease then I say go for it but be wary of the rubbef quality as no amount of grease will stop poor quality rubber deteriorating in the bush and leaving you at square one.
		
Click to expand...

the compamy gives a LIFETIME warranty boys fae evanton ross shire fraser brown engineering


----------



## happyhacker (Feb 11, 2013)

Lifetime warranty as long as the company remains trading. 

How long they been in business for to date?


----------



## bigslice (Feb 11, 2013)

happyhacker said:



			Lifetime warranty as long as the company remains trading. 

How long they been in business for to date?
		
Click to expand...

dont take my wee glimmer of hope away, i dont no if they still exist will find out in a few days


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 11, 2013)

bigslice said:



			the compamy gives a LIFETIME warranty boys fae evanton ross shire fraser brown engineering
		
Click to expand...

Lifetime warranty normally comes with a set of exclusions the length of your JPX800.
No business in its right mind (or with survival in mind) would offer a superior product at a lower price and with a true lifetime warranty.

But if you want to buy in to it... Bash on. If you get 10000 miles out of it I will be impressed.
Been working on cars for about 15 years and never had a happy ending with non-OEM aftermarket parts. 
We hear it on here time and again about buying cheap...


----------



## bigslice (Feb 11, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			Lifetime warranty normally comes with a set of exclusions the length of your JPX800.
No business in its right mind (or with survival in mind) would offer a superior product at a lower price and with a true lifetime warranty.

But if you want to buy in to it... Bash on. If you get 10000 miles out of it I will be impressed.
Been working on cars for about 15 years and never had a happy ending with non-OEM aftermarket parts. 
We hear it on here time and again about buying cheap...
		
Click to expand...

whats with all the negative thoughts, google them and read what they do. im stuffed either way. buy a refurbished one at Â£350 plus fitting buy a new one Â£475 plus fitting both have a known fault. or buy at Â£480 plus fitting where they are saying they have solved a known problem. wished i never posted now.


----------



## WideEyedFox (Feb 11, 2013)

As a Land Rover owner there's little genuine left on my Discovery.  Some aftermarket parts really are better than OEM as a previously unknown fault has been overcome.  Providing its not some cheapo Chinese part and its from a reputable supplier it may we worth considering.

Check out the Citroen forums to see what other people say about the axles and have a chat with the supplier about any conditions on the warranty.


----------



## triple_bogey (Feb 11, 2013)

bigslice said:



			raging with french rubbish, always said i would never drive a french motor ggggggrrrrrrr.
		
Click to expand...

Then why would you go and buy one???? 

Have you tried local scrap yards?


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 12, 2013)

bigslice said:



			whats with all the negative thoughts, google them and read what they do. im stuffed either way. buy a refurbished one at Â£350 plus fitting buy a new one Â£475 plus fitting both have a known fault. or buy at Â£480 plus fitting where they are saying they have solved a known problem. wished i never posted now.
		
Click to expand...

Not negative. Talking from years of experience of buying car parts, fixing motors and building project cars. Maybe its my fault for misunderstanding the purpose of the post if not to get opinion. 
As Wideeyedfox says there are aftermarket parts out there that do beat OEM quality but from my experience these seldom come cheaper (example would be Eibach shockies over standard Bilstiens, much better quality - Â£50 more on average).
The car parts market is flooded with cheap far east rubbish that sometimes even makes its way onto motor factor shelves.

As I said though, if you are happy with the product on offer then thats the important part.


----------



## bigslice (Feb 12, 2013)

GreiginFife said:



			Not negative. Talking from years of experience of buying car parts, fixing motors and building project cars. Maybe its my fault for misunderstanding the purpose of the post if not to get opinion. 
As Wideeyedfox says there are aftermarket parts out there that do beat OEM quality but from my experience these seldom come cheaper (example would be Eibach shockies over standard Bilstiens, much better quality - Â£50 more on average).
The car parts market is flooded with cheap far east rubbish that sometimes even makes its way onto motor factor shelves.

As I said though, if you are happy with the product on offer then thats the important part.
		
Click to expand...

im aware of after market products etc, but euro car parts sell it says a brand new rear axle, all other companys sell refurburshed(with new parts) with a years warranty  and you return your old one (a bit like engines) this company seem to have solved a known problem by putting in a sealed unit with lube in it. check out there website http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...SSic2nwH7MnQNEq0GI7axoA&bvm=bv.42261806,d.d2k

i fix things and this seems like a good fix


----------



## City & Guilds Mec. (Aug 19, 2013)

Just found this site and need help. My friend has a Berlingo with rear axle problems. It is a 2ltr Diesel about 4 years old. He has been told that the only cure is a new axle. I have located a refurb. What sort of "job" is it to replace please ?. Any info/problems are gratefully appreciated as we would like to carry out this work ourselves. At the moment we haven't even got a Haynes but ...................


----------

